# Relocation to Milan



## patmac (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi all, 

We are a family of 5, children ages 5, 3 and 1.
I am interested in any info about place to live in Milan with children.
If anyone has experience with international schools in Milan. 

Some ideas e feedback will e appreciated.
Pat


----------



## missynkhili (Jun 12, 2013)

hi pat 

i have an interview for an international school that is based in Milan if that helps??


----------



## patmac (Jun 1, 2013)

*Milanmove*

Hello Missynkhili,

Any info is good. 
I am concern about how the system is in a international school, fees,etc.
At the moment my son is in kindergarten and he is to start school in September, he will be 6 in October. 
It is not sure when we will move, but I want to start and have an idea for the future, if you can share your experience would be great. 
Thank you.


----------



## missynkhili (Jun 12, 2013)

hi

why dont you check out KidsCot they are in Milan.

I have applied for a job there.


----------



## mjothi (Jun 15, 2013)

patmac said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are a family of 5, children ages 5, 3 and 1.
> I am interested in any info about place to live in Milan with children.
> ...


Welcome. Me, from India, moved to Milan recently. 

There are couple of schools in Milan. One British school names Sir James, is located on the Via Rombon, near Lambrate station. I am unable to post URLs, but you can google for --> sjhschool and land in the website of the school.

And trying in the kinder garden is going to be very difficult, they are full as of now.

One more on the other side of the Milan - called International School of Milan.

Most of the international school have the fees structure as below.

1. Admission fees in the range of 4K euro
2. Annual fees in the range of 12K to 18K depending on the class. I guess your kid with 5yrs should be paying somewhere near 12K per year. 
3. Plus other books, uniforms, lunch, bus etc.

As for the home, there are plenty available around here. First try to fix a budget and start looking. Also, decide if you want to be inside Milan, or out. A decent 80sqm home in Milan (not in center) should be around 1000K plus extra.

Hope this helps.

Good luck, and welcome again.

-Mahesh.


----------

